
Ask HN: Flag/Unflag Effect? - Mz
I am on a tablet. Sometimes when I try to click on an article here, I accidentally flag it instead. When I notice it, I immediately unflag. I tried to search HN to see if there was prior discussion but found none. Does anyone know if promptly unflagging genuinely erases the damage to the items ranking?<p>Thanks.
======
rcamera
I would argue that, if there wasn't penalty reversion to a flagged item, there
wouldn't be an option to unflag submissions...

~~~
Mz
That is what I am hoping, but wish I knew for sure.

Thanks.

